# First Apple Cider Proposal?



## Chookers (27/11/10)

I would like to make a cider and have been looking at the recipes in the data base here. I was wondering if I combined them what sort of results would I get if I did this:

3L Cloudy Apple Juice
1L Tinned Pear Juice
Juice of 1/2 a lemon
1 Cup of Black tea
400g Dextrose
100g Honey
1 Cinnamon stick
Cider Yeast

Mix all togeather fit airlock and leave under house for 2wks, after which bottle and prime, leave a further 2wks to condition and then refrigerate and drink. Is this amount of added sugar and honey going to make it too sweet/dry/alcoholic, and on that note what alc% am I looking at with this recipe??

I read a recipe on the liquorcraft web site http://www.liquorcraft.com.au/wa.asp?idWeb...p;idDetails=108


Any advice and thoughts on this are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## pk.sax (27/11/10)

Dude, apple juice contains anywhere from 10-14g/100ml of sugar. That will easily give you 5-6% cider without adding any sugar. Honey is another thing, that will actually bring some flavour to it. I used to put nothing extra in my cider but will be trying added fruits after tasting a couple bottles of my friend's. Definitely leave the dextrose out if brewing with juice. That stick of cinnamon sounds a great idea, what is the black tea for? Is there something you are tryin to achieve with that? If just looking for tea flavouring, I'd suggest brewing the tea in much less than the normal volume of water. I.e., if you normally brew 1tsp tea in 1 cup, use half a cup of water. Otherwise you will end up with the cider equivalent of poorly made bitter iced tea.

Just browse through the non-beer section, lots of cider info there and posters you can contact for more.


----------



## seemax (27/11/10)

Just bottled this and it's tasting pretty good.

2L pear juice (can, no preservatives)
4L apple juice
100g golden syrup
WB-06 yeast

Didn't have any other yeast handy so thought I would give it a try and in a strange way its worked well... adds a bit of fruit to it. Stopped at 1.008 so it's not excessively dry either.


----------



## Airgead (27/11/10)

Chookers said:


> I would like to make a cider and have been looking at the recipes in the data base here. I was wondering if I combined them what sort of results would I get if I did this:
> 
> 3L Cloudy Apple Juice
> 1L Tinned Pear Juice
> ...



Unless you are aiming for something around 8% I'd drop the dextrose. With the honey and juice you will end up around 6%.

If the juice is really sweet the lemon and tea will work well. If you are using a tart juice (like a granny smith) it may be too much. Should be fine for regular shop bought juice.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Silo Ted (27/11/10)

When I have all the planned beers out of the way Im going to make a cider that includes only apple juice + 500 grams of sultanas blended up and boiled to kill any wild yeasts. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Chookers (27/11/10)

Ok so you all say no to the dextrose, why is it there in the liquorcraft recipe??

The juice I will be using it the Nudie, nothing but 20 cloudy apple juice. I want something that will have roughly the same alc % as beer.

This juice is quite sweet, I heard the addition of tea would add to its quenching ability, and the lemon juice because I tasted the juice and it has no tartness to it at all, just sweet apple flavour. I've heard adding pear juice adds to the sweetness.

I want the finished product to be semi-sweet, a easy drinking beer alternative.

how about I do:
1L pear juice
3L apple
Cinnamon stick
1/2 lemon juiced
100g Honey
1 TBL tea
Cider yeast


----------



## pk.sax (27/11/10)

Haven't used cider yeast yet, but wine yeast leads my cider very tart anyway. Even pear juice doesn't help reduce the zangy champagne type feel so much that I need to add something to it. Liquorcraft might be a touch bad place to look for advice. Just do a straight juice one first so you actually get a feel for what you are doing before adding stuff to it. Where do you live mate?


----------



## Silo Ted (27/11/10)

Screw the recipe. Why does the Coopers kits tell you to ferment at 25 degrees (or whatever it is). 

How big is your batch size ? You can use all apple juice, and don't add any water. Without dex you still need to pump the sugar content up, which juice will do. 23 litres of Nudie's going to be expensive, so use some bottled, preservative free juice off the shelf. The 3L ones are often on special at the supermarkets.


----------



## Chookers (27/11/10)

I was only going to do an experimental in 5Lt Demijohn batch first, see how it turns out. If its good I'll do a bigger batch using either my 15 or 25 Lt fermenters.

Practicalfool, Im in south syd.

I thought I'd experiment with the bottled stuff first, if all goes well I will put my juice extractor to work on a case of apples from the market.


----------



## Silo Ted (28/11/10)

Chookers said:


> Im in south syd.



Redfern ! :kooi:


----------



## Chookers (28/11/10)

alright what about:

4Lt Apple Juice
adjust acid level to taste with lemon juice.
cinnamon stick
100g Honey
Cider Yeast 
1 TBL black tea

ferment 14 days, then prime and bottle.?? checking S.G first of course. I really wanted this ready for Xmas day. 
Im going to do one of these proposed recipes, then I'll update after Xmas. Wish me luck


----------



## DU99 (28/11/10)

Juice some Fuji/red delouis apples..


----------



## Chookers (28/11/10)

DU99 said:


> Juice some Fuji/red delouis apples..




ok, makes good cider?


----------



## Adam Howard (28/11/10)

I made a very successful cider with nearly seven 2.4L Berri Apple and Pear juice and three 2.4L Apple Triple Berry juice, 450g of Lactose and the Cider Wyeast.

I've just put down another with 15L of Berri Apple and Pear juice, 250g Lactose and reused yeast from the first one.

Going to get into juicing different varieties soon as well as including fresh berries.


----------



## DU99 (28/11/10)

Chookers ..it does ..with beer yeast..went to http://www.truesouth.com.au/..


----------



## Chookers (28/11/10)

DU99, did you use 50/50 fuji/red delicious??

My juicer probably wouldnt be strong enough to do a full batch, but I know it could handle a test batch, so if that all goes good I may invest in a Brevill Juice Fountain, they do whole apples.

Could a cider be ready for Xmas if I put it down like tomorrow?? thats about 4wks, is that enough time.

and if I want to stop fermentation without adding anything, do I just put it in the fridge and then rack when clear??


----------



## pk.sax (28/11/10)

Chookers, if you want it definitely ready by christmas then try an attenuative yeast, like white wine or champagne yeast. My current batch with US-05 took forever even with the warm weather. Its just stopped bubbling today and I put it down same day as the beer, which finished ages ago.

btw, are you bottling the cider? ppl say that it works out to just refrigerate the bottles to stop fermentation, but my experience is that any leftover sugars do keep fermenting even at low temps... Someone might know more definitively.


----------



## SuiCIDER (28/11/10)

4 weeks is definitely enough time. Starting today using a champagne yeast and nutrient you'll be able to be fully fermented within two weeks, then bottle carb and pasteurise. Might be a bit green if you're used to aging it, but my ciders rarely make it past 4-5 weeks.


----------



## radearling (28/11/10)

just put my second cider down today, 11 liter batch (6 lts apple, 5lts pear, no preservativs cheap stuff), 400g lactose, wyeast cider, ferment at 19 degress, OG at 1.058. Tried a 21lt black rock kit but found it to dry even with 500g of lactose, just hope my small batch isn't to sweet..


----------



## Chookers (28/11/10)

cool, tomorrow I'll get the juice and use my EC-1118. Its only a 5Lt, so it will probably make 4-6 750ml bottles or 10 500ml swing top bottles, this ought to be enough for my lot. Its a taste tester.

Thanks guys, your awesome.  :icon_cheers:


----------



## Chookers (29/11/10)

Whats the opinion of this recipe

Item
4L Apple Juice
Champagne Yeast
1tsp Pectinase
50g Sugar
1/2 tsp yeast nutrients

Instructions

_To make cider from juice_


Pour 1l of apple juice into a demijohn, add the sugar after dissolving in a small amount of warmed water (250ml or less), add the pectic enzyme, yeast.
After 1 day add 1l apple juice, repeat on days 3 & 4. All the juice could be added on day 1 but this gradual process possibly gives more flavour.
On the last day make up to about 4.7l (this allows for wastage).
Rack when finished.
Bottle in plastic "pop" bottles with 1 rounded tsp sugar per 500ml & keep warm for a few days for the bottles to get "fat" with the secondary fermentation.
Store somewhere cool for at least a month before trying.
Enjoy your cider from juice!
Note: This cider would typically have an O.G. of around 1040 and a F.G. of 1000, giving about 5.8%ABV (including the priming sugar) and 0.74% acidity. For a less acidic cider the apple juice can be reduced to 3l and the sugar increased to 150g.
Stronger versions can be produce by adding extra sugar during stage 1, each extra 50g of sugar provides about 0.5% alcohol but try to resist the temptation of sacrificing quality for alcoholic strength!

this recipe is not mine I found it at:

http://www.brew-magic.co.uk/Cider_recipes/...from_juice.aspx


----------



## pk.sax (29/11/10)

just do it.

bear in mind that apple varieties and sugar content of juice in the UK might vary from our's I'd expect you to get an OG of 1044-1052 from the juice alone, which is 5.8%-6.9% if it ferments out to 1000. Do you really need that tasteless extra sugar? do remember that alcohol effectively dilutes the product, making it thinner. and the sugar is getting converted straight to alcohol, use honey or something if you want more than just plain cider. A friend has used cranberries to very good effect. He just slices them in halves and throws a handful into primary.


----------



## Chookers (1/12/10)

I have decided to do a perry instead, I have been unable to get the apple juice I wanted.. Coles apologises that this product is temporarily unavailable... (yeh until Thursday when the special is over, then it will miraculously be available again) <_< ....how CONVENIENT!!!


----------



## Chookers (2/12/10)

with perry, how much sugar should I add per litre of juice??


----------



## Silo Ted (2/12/10)

Just make something already !


----------



## Chookers (2/12/10)

Silo Ted said:


> Just make something already !




:lol: :lol: I did.

I put pear/perry down. but now am thinking I didnt put enough sugar.. I put 1000g honey and 150g white sugar with 4L of tinned pear juice, yeast nutrients, pectinase, and EC-1118. I also put 1 TBL of tea, the juice of a very small lemon and 1 small cinnamon stick in the demi. Its bubbling away nicely.


----------



## Tanga (3/12/10)

That sounds suspiciously like a mead recipe I did (the tea and the lemon juice). I would have added the juice (for the acid to keep the yeast happy) but not the tea - the tea is for the tannins and I can't see that being good in a perry - though with the small amount (1 tablespoon is that?) - I can't see it hurting.

And more sugar? How strong do you want it? That looks like it'll be pretty kicking to me - or are you making a pear and honey wine? If so I think you're on the right track. With meads and wine it can be good to wait until it gets through some of the sugar before adding more. What was your starting gravity? I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out - it might take a while to reach final gravity though.


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

I meant 100g sugar (not 1000g, I just noticed my mistake now..) 

My starting gravity was 1048.


----------



## Tanga (3/12/10)

Not honey?

Whatever it is it looks like it'll be a nice dry mead with that much champers. Alcoholic enough. Cider is easy to drink, so you don't want it too kicking.


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

yeh... grrr what is wrong with me.. This is what I put: 100g of Honey and 150g of White sugar..all the other ingredients are correct..

now I've looked over my post seventy times.. (it looks correct so I'll add my reply)

ok, so I planned on only letting it ferment for 14 days, then bottling and pasteurizing when they have carbed a little.


----------



## Tanga (3/12/10)

Haha - sorry. I wasn't meaning to be a smart-arse, it's just something that comes naturally I guess =).

That sounds like a tasty brew. Nice astringency due to the tea / lemon duo. Champers yeast should have no problems with that with the nutrient addition. It will be dry and acidic, but I don't think that's too bad a thing (the acidity should balance the dryness). If it's too much a dash of juice in the glass should bring it back. I'm doing something similar soon (I hope). Let me know how yours turns out Chookers.

What kinds of ciders do you usually favour?


----------



## Chookers (3/12/10)

Tanga said:


> Haha - sorry. I wasn't meaning to be a smart-arse, it's just something that comes naturally I guess =).
> 
> That sounds like a tasty brew. Nice astringency due to the tea / lemon duo. Champers yeast should have no problems with that with the nutrient addition. It will be dry and acidic, but I don't think that's too bad a thing (the acidity should balance the dryness). If it's too much a dash of juice in the glass should bring it back. I'm doing something similar soon (I hope). Let me know how yours turns out Chookers.
> 
> What kinds of ciders do you usually favour?




Hey Tanga, (I type without looking at the screen most of the time.. like wheres the keys)

 I like tangy but not too dry. I think its draft cider or could have been the dry. I dont like them too sweet thats for sure. Im hoping this one turns out like Champers, thats what I'm going for.. will keep you updated.

I might do the Apple Wine that was in C J.J Berry's book.. it will have to wait until apples are a little cheaper per kilo, at the moment it is cheaper to buy the juice out of the fridge.. (i still like Nudie as its nothing but apples)

When this pear one is in the fridge I might do the apple wine or cider.. or lemonade, I got a theory about using coopers brewing sugar (as its only dextrose and Maltodextrin) to make lemonade which I will be testing out soon. Damn, I gotta get more Demijohns :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chookers (20/2/11)

Chookers said:


> :lol: :lol: I did.
> 
> I put pear/perry down. but now am thinking I didnt put enough sugar.. I put 100g honey and 150g white sugar with 4L of tinned pear juice, yeast nutrients, pectinase, and EC-1118. I also put 1 TBL of tea, the juice of a very small lemon and 1 small cinnamon stick in the demi. Its bubbling away nicely.




Here's an UPDATE:

This Pear (wine??) is still not clear.. it is clearer than it was in December, but its still quite cloudy... Will it ever clear??..

I bet it taste like Sh#t!!!!

I still have two cans left of Pear Juice


----------

